# Problema con l'ora[Risolto]

## saverik

Salve,

lo so che e' stato ampiamente discusso ma lo stesso non riesco a risolvere,

Ho installato :

sda1+sda2 gentoo+home

sda3 ubuntu16.04

sda4 Win10

Appena accendo con orario nel bios corretto e mi porto nella maschera di login ,l'orologio di lightdm mi segna l'ora corretta.

Effettuato il login mi trovo l'orologio di sistema indietro di 2 ore.

ho correttamente installato opentp ed il mio

```
etc/conf.d/hwclock 
```

  e' il seguente:

```

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your Hardware Clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

clock="local"

# If you want the hwclock script to set the system time (software clock)

# to match the current hardware clock during bootup, leave this

# commented out.

# However, you can set this to "NO" if you are running a modern kernel

# and using NTP to synchronize your system clock.

clock_hctosys="YES"

# If you do not want to set the hardware clock to the current system

# time (software clock) during shutdown, set this to no.

#clock_systohc="YES"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here. Alpha users may wish to use --arc or --srm here.

clock_args=""

```

```
nano /etc/timezone
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Europe/Rome
> 
> 

 

ho aggiunto openntp al runlevel ma non riesco a risolvere.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non so se puo' essere il problema l'opzione:

```
# If you want the hwclock script to set the system time (software clock)

# to match the current hardware clock during bootup, leave this

# commented out.

# However, you can set this to "NO" if you are running a modern kernel

# and using NTP to synchronize your system clock.

clock_hctosys="YES" 
```

dovrebbe essere a NO visto che usi NTP

----------

## saverik

non funziona lo stesso...sempre 2 ore indietro 

```
# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your Hardware Clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

clock="local"

# If you want the hwclock script to set the system time (software clock)

# to match the current hardware clock during bootup, leave this

# commented out.

# However, you can set this to "NO" if you are running a modern kernel

# and using NTP to synchronize your system clock.

#clock_hctosys="NO"

# If you do not want to set the hardware clock to the current system

# time (software clock) during shutdown, set this to no.

#clock_systohc="YES"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here. Alpha users may wish to use --arc or --srm here.

clock_args=""
```

----------

## saverik

Risolto!!!!

Era il plugin dell'orologio che era sballato.

L'ho rimosso e poi riaggiunto alla barra e ha ricominciato a funzionare...incredibile!!!!

grazie

----------

